# Rifts: The Outlander 1 SPOT LEFT



## DralonXitz (Oct 5, 2005)

Rifts: The Outlander

It is a dark time in the Coalition States.  The recent fall of Tolkeen had sent a wave of fear throughout magic areas across the continent, as the Emperor’s Anti-Magic policy garners support in Chi-Town.  D-Bees are being increasingly hunted, and the Burbs are more dangerous than ever...

But politics and policies don’t mean anything to your kind.

You are Bounty Hunters.  Expertly trained assassins, who will kill anyone for the right price.  There is always a market for blood, and you are always ready to answer the call.  Word has gotten around that there is a perculer looking warrior in the back-alleys of the Burbs, clad in exotic garb, and wielding two beautiful swords.  He moves with a grace never seen in Chi-Town, but word has it he is more dangerous than one can imagine.  This combination had led him to have a price laid on his head, and you are eager for some cash...



What I am looking for is 3 players to take part in a Rifts game.  I will be using the newly released Revised Core Rulebook, with the Japan and Chi-Town sourcebooks.  All O.C.C.’s from the Core book are allowed, 1st level creation.  I plan to use this as a starting adventure, and if all goes well, lead into a much more epic campaign.  Thank you.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 5, 2005)

I haven't seen a Rifts game since high school, and never on these boards.

Pity all my books are tucked away in storage, I could have been interested for a change of pace.


----------



## khavren (Oct 5, 2005)

how frequently would posting be required?


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 5, 2005)

Thats a pity Ferrix, would have rocked to have ya in.

As for posting, I'd say like at least once every 2 days.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 5, 2005)

It's gonna be rough on my schedule, but darn it, I'm pining for some Rifts!!! 

What races will be allowed? I was looking towards maybe a Techno-Wizard, but deciding a race I'll need to know what's allowed.


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 5, 2005)

Well, as we all know, the Burbs' are an extremely diverse place.  I'm willing to let pretty much any race go, but as you know, being a Human would make blending in much easier.  But on the contrary, RPing a different race can be very fun, with the threat of a CS Extermination Squad after you always being a possibility.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 6, 2005)

Cool. Is there any special rules you have for creating characters or just as is from the books? I just want to make sure this one goes smoothly for you. Of course, I'm hoping we get more players...


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 6, 2005)

I appreciate that. Do your own rolls, I trust the players.  Just basiclly, stick to the Book's guidelines to the letter please.  Thanks.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 6, 2005)

Will do. I should have a character up tonight. If I roll high enough, I'm hoping for Ninja Techno-Wizard from Japan, but if not, a straight TW will be cool too.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 7, 2005)

This looks just to interesting to pass up. (If for no other reason than I get to dust off my books.) Will try and see what I can do shortly.

I don't have the Revised Core Rulebook, though. Is that a total killer? If not what are the changes?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 7, 2005)

Character Draft:

*Graylock, Techno-Wizard*


```
IQ: 17 (+3 to all skills)
ME: 12 
MA: 10
PS: 8
PP: 6 (-1 Init, -2 strike, parry, dodge, disarm, entangle, pull punch, roll with impact; -15 on high manual dexterity skills, -5 on other manual dexterity skills)
PE: 11
PB: 9
Spd: 12

Alignment: Unprincipled
SDC: 23
HP: 15
Save vs Psionics: 12
Horror Factor +2
Possession and Control +2
Mechanical Perception +3

[u]Hand to Hand: Basic[/u]
Actions per Round: 4
+2 Pull Punch
+2 Roll with Impact

TW Psionics (ISP: 26)
Machine Ghost (12)
Mind Block (4)
Object Read (6)
Speed Reading (2)
Telemechanics (10)
Total Recall (2)

TW Magic (PPE: 71)
Armor of Ithan (10)
Blinding Flash (1)
Breathe Without Air (5)
Call Lightning (15)
Cloak of Darkness (6)
Deflect (10)
Electric Arc (8)
Energy Bolt (5)
Energy Field (10)
Fire Ball (10)
Fire Bolt (7)
Fuel Flame (5)
Fly (15)
Forcebonds (25)
Globe of Daylight (2)
Ignite Fire (6)
Impervious to Energy (20)
Impervious to Fire (5)
Magic Net (7)
Magic Shield (6)
See the Invisible (4)
Sense Magic (4)
Shadow Meld (10)
Superhuman Strength (10)
Telekinesis (8)

[u]OCC Skills[/u]
Language: American 98
Literacy: American 53
Language: Techno-Can 68
Language: Japanese 68
Radio: Basic 58
Computer Operation 48
Computer Programming 38
Computer Repair 43
Basic Electronics 48
Mechanical Engineer 48
TechnoWizard Construction 83
TechnoWizard Piloting 77
Sensory Equipment 43
Math: Basic 68
Land Navigation 44
Pilot: Hovercraft 58
Pilot: Hovercycle 78
WP: Sword +1 strike
WP: Energy Pistol

[u]OCC Related Skills[/u]
Electricity Generation 63
Aircraft Mechanics 38
Optic Systems 40
Hand To Hand: Basic
Automotive Mechanics 38
Fencing (+1 strike and parry with sword, +1d6 damage with sword)
Pilot Automobile 65

[u]Secondary Skills[/u]
Advanced Math 45
Gemology 25
Lore: Magic 25
Research 40
Salvage 35

[u]Equipment[/u]
Work overalls
Set of nice clothes
Pilot jumpsuit
Tinted goggles
Sunglasses
Multi-optics band
Magnifying glass
Pocket flashlight
Large Flashlight
Signal Flares x6
Mini-Tool Kit
Knapsack
Backpack
Small sacks x2
Large Sack
Pocket mirror
Silver cross
Wooden stake x6
Mallet
Canteen
Binoculars
Air Filter
Gas Mask
Pocket Laser Distancer
Pocket Digital Disc Recorder
Hand Held Computer

Light Armor
- 35 MDC
- Chameleon
- Breathe Without Air

[u]Weapons[/u]
Survival Knife
Swiss Army knife
PPE Wilk's 447 Laser Rifle- 3d6MD, 2000ft, 20 shots (+1 Aimed Shot)
PPE Wilk's 320 Laser Pistol- 1d6MD, 1000ft, 20 shots (+2 Aimed Shot)
E-Clips x4

[u]Vehicles[/u]
WingBoard -150mph Ley Lines only
PPE Speedster Hovercycle -220mph
- 85 MDC
- Superhuman Speed (Speed 440mph)

[u]Money[/u]
Credits: 600
Black Market: 5000
Crystals: 6000

Background: 
Third Born
Thin
Short
24 years old
Complainer
New Town Burb
D-Bee Human since 100 years
Sad about the Coalition
Honestly tries to accept other D-Bees, but is still wary
Adventures in the Quest for Magic
```

This is of course a rough draft, without a background and such, but I wanted to see what you thought and see if there was any glaring mistakes before I continued... I hope you like him...


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 7, 2005)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Rifts: The Outlander
> What I am looking for is 3 players to take part in a Rifts game.  I will be using the newly released Revised Core Rulebook, with the Japan and Chi-Town sourcebooks.  All O.C.C.’s from the Core book are allowed, 1st level creation.  I plan to use this as a starting adventure, and if all goes well, lead into a much more epic campaign.  Thank you.




Okay so are only the O.C.C.'s out of the basic book allowed? Also which Chi-Town sourcebooks?


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 7, 2005)

Anyhing from Basic Book, or Japan.  I'm using three of the Chi-Town Burbs' Sourcebooks, Black Vault, Vanguard, and Forbidden Knowledge.

As for Shadow, character looks pretty nice.

And secondary Yeti, Im not totally sure of the differences, but submit a character, and Ill just double check with my book to make sure.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 7, 2005)

My collection stopped just prior to Chi-Town Burbs' Sourcebooks, Black Vault, Vanguard, and Forbidden Knowledge. I can pick them up no problem though, but can you give me a brief summary of what is contained within?

By the way I am thinking Ley Line Walker or maybe Mind Melter. I am about 50/50 right now. I will try and have something for you by tonight.


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 8, 2005)

In the Chi-Town Burbs' Series, it's basiclly a big collection of information and story hooks involving Chi-Town.  It has a lot of items, deeper information of Chi-Town, breakdowns of the Security, etc.  Overall, an amazing series.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 8, 2005)

Yeah I started getting pretty interested after checking the Palladium site. But alas my FLGS (both of them) were empty of the books. (Apparently there has been a major push of that line as of late.)

Sorry it was taking me longer than I thought but I will try and have something later today. (Working two jobs has been a bear lately.) I am thinking Mind Melter which should work pretty well with 'shadowbloodmoon'. (Just kinda like the versatility of the psychic.)


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 8, 2005)

That will be pretty cool indeed.  And no worries about the time it takes, I completly understand.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 8, 2005)

Umh...What D-Bee races are available? Or do you just want us to use the ones from Japan?


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 8, 2005)

Anything is acceptable.  Let your imagination run wild  

In the books, it talks a lot about how hundreds of Species are present in the Burbs.  I want to capture that, with a large diversity of races.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 8, 2005)

I have sold almost all my RIFTS book (I think I still have England somewhere, and Ninjas & Superspies ) quite some time ago, already, and don't have the new revised book. Too bad. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 8, 2005)

That is a shame Thanee, I would have loved to run a game with you again.  You rocked in TST.  Hopefully we can game again sometime.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 8, 2005)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Anything is acceptable.  Let your imagination run wild
> 
> In the books, it talks a lot about how hundreds of Species are present in the Burbs.  I want to capture that, with a large diversity of races.




Oh...groovy. I had thought when you were talking about just using the Basic book and Japan you were talking about D-Bee races as well. But cool I will look and see what I can do. Anything in particular you want to stay away from (MDC creatures and the like)?


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 8, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Oh...groovy. I had thought when you were talking about just using the Basic book and Japan you were talking about D-Bee races as well. But cool I will look and see what I can do. Anything in particular you want to stay away from (MDC creatures and the like)?




Those yes.  If it's one of those Uber-Demons from a forbidden Rift zone, I'd have to be a bit worried on that.  But anything else is pretty much in reason.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 9, 2005)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Those yes.  If it's one of those Uber-Demons from a forbidden Rift zone, I'd have to be a bit worried on that.  But anything else is pretty much in reason.





Yeah I normally restricted my players to SDC creatures. (But then they can be pretty kick butt all by themselves. ) The MDC races caused a rise in threats needed to challenge them.  

Actually I was thinking maybe a Achilles Neo-Human from South America 2, but would want your okay first. They are SDC but have the ability to 'juice' themselves to MDC with Psychic energy. They are also eugenic super-psychics. And I figure their abilities might put them in the range you didn't want us to go. But I mainly like them for their backstory. 

As a #2 choice I thought maybe a True Atlantean, if that is okay?  (Good stats and a little something hidden but nothing outrageous.)


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 9, 2005)

Just a quick note letting you know I'm still working on the finished character, I'm just finishing up a 24-hour workday though, so it may not be up til tomorrow night.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 9, 2005)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Just a quick note letting you know I'm still working on the finished character, I'm just finishing up a 24-hour workday though, so it may not be up til tomorrow night.




No problem from my end. I forgot how much page searching has to be done. So I am behind schedule myself.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 10, 2005)

*Graylock, Techno-Wizard Bounty Hunter*


```
IQ: 17 
ME: 12 
MA: 10
PS: 8
PP: 6 
PE: 11
PB: 9
Spd: 12

Alignment: Unprincipled
SDC: 23
HP: 15
Save vs Psionics: 12
Horror Factor +2
Possession and Control +2
Mechanical Perception +3

[B][u]Hand to Hand: Basic[/u][/B]
Actions per Round: 4
+2 Pull Punch
+2 Roll with Impact

[B]TW Psionics [/B](ISP: 26)
[I]Power (ISP)[/I]
Machine Ghost (12)
Mind Block (4)
Object Read (6)
Speed Reading (2)
Telemechanics (10)
Total Recall (2)

[B]TW Magic [/B](PPE: 71)
[I]Spell (PPE)- focus[/I]
Armor of Ithan (10)- clothes
Blinding Flash (1)- Mirror
Breathe Without Air (5)- Gas Mask
Call Lightning (15)- Laser Distancer
Cloak of Darkness (6)- Large Sack
Deflect (10)- Mirror
Electric Arc (8)- Laser Distancer
Energy Bolt (5)- W320 Pistol
Energy Field (10)- Hand Comp
Fire Ball (10)- W320 Pistol
Fire Bolt (7)- W320 Pistol
Fuel Flame (5)- Laser Distancer
Fly (15)- Pilot Suit
Forcebonds (25)- Silver Cross
Globe of Daylight (2)- Large Flashlight
Ignite Fire (6)- Laser Distancer
Impervious to Energy (20)- Clothes
Impervious to Fire (5)- Clothes
Magic Net (7)- Silver Cross
Magic Shield (6)- Mirror
See the Invisible (4)- MO Band
Sense Magic (4)- MO Band
Shadow Meld (10)- Clothes
Superhuman Strength (10)- Mallet
Telekinesis (8)- Laser Distancer

[B][u]OCC Skills[/u][/B]
Language: American 98
Literacy: American 53
Language: Techno-Can 68
Language: Japanese 68
Radio: Basic 58
Computer Operation 48
Computer Programming 38
Computer Repair 43
Basic Electronics 48
Mechanical Engineer 48
TechnoWizard Construction 83
TechnoWizard Piloting 77
Sensory Equipment 43
Math: Basic 68
Land Navigation 44
Pilot: Hovercraft 58
Pilot: Hovercycle 78
WP: Sword +1 strike
WP: Energy Pistol +1 strike

[B][u]OCC Related Skills[/u][/B]
Electricity Generation 63
Aircraft Mechanics 38
Optic Systems 40
Hand To Hand: Basic
Automotive Mechanics 38
Fencing (+1 strike and parry with sword, +1d6 damage with sword)
Pilot Automobile 65

[B][u]Secondary Skills[/u][/B]
Advanced Math 45
Gemology 25
Lore: Magic 25
Research 40
Salvage 35

[B][u]Equipment[/u][/B]
Work overalls
Set of nice clothes
Pilot jumpsuit
Tinted goggles
Sunglasses
Multi-optics band
Magnifying glass
Pocket flashlight
Large Flashlight
Signal Flares x6
Mini-Tool Kit
Knapsack
Backpack
Small sacks x2
Large Sack
Pocket mirror
Silver cross
Wooden stake x6
Mallet
Canteen
Binoculars
Air Filter
Gas Mask
Pocket Laser Distancer
Pocket Digital Disc Recorder
Hand Held Computer

[B]Light Armor[/B]
- 35 MDC
- Chameleon
- Breathe Without Air

[B][u]Weapons[/u][/B]
Survival Knife
Swiss Army knife
PPE Wilk's 447 Laser Rifle- 3d6MD, 2000ft, 20 shots (+1 Aimed Shot, no WP)
PPE Wilk's 320 Laser Pistol- 1d6MD, 1000ft, 20 shots (+2 Aimed Shot, +3 with WP)
E-Clips x4

[B][u]Vehicles[/u][/B]
WingBoard -150mph Ley Lines only
PPE Speedster Hovercycle -220mph
- 85 MDC
- Superhuman Speed (Speed 440mph)

[B][u]Money[/u][/B]
Credits: 600
Black Market: 5000
Crystals: 6000
```

*Background: *

Graylock, or David Grier was never a big man. He was always short, even by normal standards. Born to a family of near humans that Rifted in from another dimension generations ago, he grew up being ridiculed for his size by his peers. That was until he discovered technology. David Grier had suddenly developed the ability to 'talk' to machines that had been used to build the village where he grew up. He was able to diagnose them and help repair them. His family was grateful for his ability, but those jealous of him were angered. They started to whisper about him being a demon, a witch or any manner of other horrible monikers that marked him as different. What didn't help this was his parents, who were secretly Techno- Wizards, had been teaching him to develop his ability. This ridicule didn't help his frustration level. 

See, David was a complainer, a perfectionist complainer. If something wasn't exactly right, he would complain. A lot.  His two older brothers tried to help him with this, but it wasn't enough. Finally, David had had it. Deciding that the reason people were angry was that _he_ wasn't perfect, David, calling himself Graylock, decided to go out and learn whatever it was that would make him perfect. Unfortunately, his searches cost money, which he didn't have much of. When trying to earn money and knowledge, one of his benefactors asked him to do a 'cleaning'. Finding this to his liking, Graylock started his path on his way to bounty hunting. However his passion remains finding that perfection.

*Personality:*

Graylock, likes to complain. Or rather, he is easily frustrated, and complains because of it. If something is not right, he will let you know about it. Otherwise, he is generally a nice guy. Very business like when working though, especially when working on a vehicle. He can not stand being interrupted then. Though he has lived under the foundation of frontier towns, his experience in CS owned territory has taught him that the CS is in a sad state. They want to push down the very thing that keeps them in business, so to speak. Not that Graylock himself doesn't have his problems with D-Bees, but since he technically is one, he is much more tolerant than any average CS citizen. 

*Physical Description:*

Graylock has very short brown hair and blue eyes. He is very short and thin however, belying his age of 24 years. It is difficult for his employers to take him seriously, but his results speak for themselves. His clothes are practical and even when dressing nice for a business meeting, he carries some sort of tool in his pockets. Especially his Laser Distancer. He feels safe with it, somehow.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 11, 2005)

Okay I have the basics down for what I am thinking. So it is still rough. And the background is still being worked on, but should be done soon.

[SBLOCK]
Name: Kyros 
True Name: Kyros Gedris of Clan Aerihman
Race: True Atlantean
Age: 20 (Apparent), 48 (Actual)
Life Span: 500 (Average)
Height: 6’1”
Weight: 171 lbs.
Origin: Dimensional Traveler
Environment: Raised in Kyoto, Japan
Sentiment toward Coalition/ Non-Human – Suspicious of Everybody

R.C.C.: Mind Melter
Occupation: Bounty Hunter
Hit Points: 22
S.D.C.: 90

Alignment: Unprincipled (leaning toward Scrupulous)
Experience Level: 1
Experience Points: 0

IQ – 18 (+ 4% to Skills)
ME – 22 (+ 4 vs. Psionics/ Insanity)
MA – 14 
PS – 18 (+2 Damage)
PP – 18 (+2 Parry, Dodge, Strike)
PE – 18 (+ 6% vs. Coma/ Death, + 2% vs. Poison/ Magic)
PB – 18 (Charm/ Impress – 40%)
Spd – 20 (400 yds/ Minute)

Saves – (Bonuses Calculated)
Spell Magic: 10
Ritual Magic: 12
Psionics: 6
Non-Lethal Poisons: 14
Lethal Poisons: 12
Harmful Drugs: 15
Insanity: 12
Possession: 
Horror Factor: + 4
Coma/Death: + 6%

Combat Skill – 
Hand-to-Hand: Martial Arts
# of Attacks: 4
Initiative: +0
Strike: +2
Damage: +2
Parry: +2
Dodge: +2
Roll: +3
Punch: 1d4
Pull Punch: +3
Kick: 1d6

Special Abilities – 
Magic Tattoo [6], Increased S.D.C., Increased P.P.E., Increased P.P.E. Recovery, Immune to Transformation, Sense Vampire (1,000 Ft. Range) – 10%/Level, Operate Dimensional Pyramid – 30% +5%/Level, Sense Ley Line (10 Mile/Level) – 30% +5%/Level, Sense Ley Line Nexus 40% +5%/Level, Sense Rifts (50 Mile +10 Mile/Level), Ley Line Phasing

R.C.C. Skills – 
Language: Dragonese/Elf, 98% [Racial]
Literacy: Dragonese/Elf, 98% [Racial]
Language: Japanese, 98% [Racial]
Literacy: Japanese, 98% [Racial]
Language: American, 98% [Racial]
Literacy: American, 98% [Racial]
Language: Chinese, 90%
Language: Spanish, 90%
Horsemanship: 49% (40% + 4%/Level + 4% IQ +10% Bonus)
Hover Craft: 59% (50% + 5%/Level + 4% IQ + 10% Bonus)
Prowl: 39% (25% + 5%/Level + 4% IQ + 10% Bonus)
Land Navigation: 50% (36% + 4%/Level + 4% IQ + 10% Bonus)
Lore – Monster/Demon: 39% (25% + 5%/Level + 4% IQ + 10% Bonus)
Lore – Faerie: 39% (25% + 5%/Level + 4% IQ + 10% Bonus)

Secondary Skills – 
Climb: 44% (40% + 5%/Level + 4% IQ)
Cook: 39% (35% + 5%/Level + 4% IQ)
Dance: 34% (30% + 5%/Level + 4% IQ)
First Aid: 49% (45% + 5%/Level + 4% IQ)
Math – Basic: 49% (45% + 5%/Level + 4% IQ)
Swim: 54% (50% + 5%/Level + 4% IQ)
W.P. Energy Pistol
W.P. Sword

ISP – 168
Psionics – 
Healing Touch (6)
Psychic Diagnosis (4)
Psychic Surgery (14)
Object Read (6)
See Aura (6)
See Magic (3)
Sixth Sense (2)
Telepathy (4)
Alter Aura (2)
Mind Block (4)
Night Vision (4)
Summon Inner Strength (4)
Telekinesis (Varies)
Bio-Regeneration: Super (20)
Mind Block: Auto Defense (Special)
Telekinetic Force Field (30)

PPE – 46
Magic Tattoo – 
Flaming Sword (10) – Create M.D.C. Sword – Inner Right Wrist
Heart Pierced by Wooden Stake (15) – Protection vs. Vampires – Inner Left Wrist
Heart with Large Wings (20) – Flight – Outer Right Wrist
Cross (15) – Turn Undead – Outer Left Wrist
Eye in Circle with Two Lines (20) – Knowledge: Magic – Throat 
Shark (20) – Swim like Fish/ Breathe without Air – Left Upper Arm

Armor – 
At-A11 Kuro Light Armor
M.D.C: 65
Prowl Penalty: -5%
Weight: 15 lbs.
Cost: Basic Equipment

Equipment – 
Items Worn or Carried
Traveling Clothes
Light MDC Armor
Utility Harness/Belt
Gas Mask
Goggles - Polarized
Canteen
Pocket Knife
H-15 “Scattergun” Shotgun (Sawed-Off)
~ 8 Extra Rounds
AT-130 Particle Beam Pistol
~ 4 Extra Clips

Items in Containers
Backpack
Sleeping Bag
Rations (7 Days)
Extensive Wardrobe of Expensive and Fashionable Clothing
Traveling Clothes

A.T.V. Speedster Hover Cycle (Techno-Wizard Engine?) 

Money – 
Credit: 1,400
Black Market Items: 5,000
[/SBLOCK]
Sources Used - 
Rifts Main Book
Rifts Japan


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 13, 2005)

Have we lost this one?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm starting to wonder that myself... Hopefully we can get this one running soon. I'd like to see if Dralon runs a Rifts game as good as I've seen others by him.


----------



## khavren (Oct 13, 2005)

So would a glitter boy be just toooo standing out?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 14, 2005)

Not sure but I think Blood and myself will have our character directly behind you.  

(Everybody should have a giant chrome shield!  )


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 14, 2005)

Sorry for taking a bit to reply, been swamped with some work, but I'm back now.  Sweet character, LOVE Glitter Boys BTW Khavren, please go for it.

And also Shadow, out of curiosity, what other games of mine have you read?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 14, 2005)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Sorry for taking a bit to reply, been swamped with some work, but I'm back now.  Sweet character, LOVE Glitter Boys BTW Khavren, please go for it.
> 
> And also Shadow, out of curiosity, what other games of mine have you read?




No problem I had a huge pile of work hit me today that I may find the end of by next week.   Real life bites in so many ways some times. 

But I was curious if my character passed mustard?  If not I can find something else. I just figured out of my two races the the True Atlantean would work the easiest.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 16, 2005)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> And also Shadow, out of curiosity, what other games of mine have you read?




Just some bits and pieces here and there. Nothing to indepth. I mostly like to skitter around see how some games are going, stuff like that. What I've seen in some of your replies though are good descriptions and a good control of the flow of action, two things I strive for and look for in other GMs...


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 16, 2005)

I definitly like the character, Atlantian is very cool.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 16, 2005)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> I definitly like the character, Atlantian is very cool.





Groovy! Still trying to find time to finish his history, but it is slowly getting there. I hope to have a draft for you in a day or two.


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 16, 2005)

Sounds good.  How's everyone elses characters coming up?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 17, 2005)

Mine is up top a bit, posted Oct. 9th. I believe he is pretty much finished, but I'm sure you'll want to look him over first...


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 17, 2005)

Okay here is the rough draft. Let me know what you think or needs changing.  And anybody is free to read as I like feedback. This is just to save space.

[SBLOCK]
Physical Description:
Kyros appears to be a Human male of above average height and weight, 6’1” and 171 lbs. His build is best described as muscular and lean, like someone who spends much of his time running. With features that are somewhat sharp, but well proportioned, they give him a look that is both pleasant and intense. Kyros’ hair is black almost to the point of looking blue, worn long and reaching to his past his shoulder blades, while he wears a goatee he is meticulously groomed most of the times. But the most striking feature is his eyes, a dark blue, which seem equally adept at conveying comfort and menace. 

He normally wears an outfit most accustom to those that spend their time exploring, not including his armor, consisting of a shirt, vest, pants, and knee high boots. His outfits are normally loose but not baggy, to maximize comfort without affecting his movement. The vest, pants, and boots are made from black leather known for its waterproof qualities. His shirts are normally dyed a dark blue to match his eyes and made of cotton for comfort and durability. He also wears a poncho and oilskin hat in desert colors.

Whenever able Kyros is known to wear a suit of At-A11 Kuro Light Armor dyed black. And for weapons he normally carries a AT-130 Particle Beam Pistol and a H-15 “Scattergun” Shotgun, as well as, at least one knife at all times. His combat gear includes a survival pack containing an assortment of survival tools and his sleeping bag.

Personality:
If there were just one word to describe Kyros, it would be “Driven”. He is known as a friendly and jovial person, that is easy to get along with and a font of knowledge just for the asking, and sometimes even if you don’t. But if he has a task at hand to focus on he does just that no matter the obstacles set before him.

Background: (Known)
The man known John Kyros was born in the frontier town of New Vegas, or more specifically his families farm just south, on October 31, (Current Year?). His father was Gary Kyros, a former city guardsman, turned solar energy farmer. His mother was Rebecca Davis Kyros, a former runaway from Jasperville (Small town to the north overrun by D-Bee’s). His family had also included a younger brother Alvin, and younger sister Sarah, though what became of them is unknown. Unfortunately are to have been killed in a D-Bee raid of outlying farms.

His childhood though ended rather quickly even by Rifts Earth standards. By the time he was eight his family and their farm had been destroyed, by something called a Brodkill. But as luck would have it John was at a neighbor’s house that fateful night. Distraught and lost for his place in the world the little boy actually asked a mercenary group passing thru a few months later for a spot. John offered to be their camp monkey, doing any and every odd job, in return for food, a place to sleep, and training how to fight. While there he learned that not all D-Bee were bad and not all humans were good, having seen just as much death and destruction from their hands.

And so his education progressed for the better part of twelve years. And as his abilities increased so to did his opportunity within the band of mercenaries. When his skill had progressed beyond what they could teach he took his small stash of funds and equipment and decided to try his own hand. That is until he met the odd little guy known as Graycloak (a.k.a. David Grier). Almost from the start he took a liking to the man. Feeling that as much as he worries, it would be that much less for Kyros. 


Background: (Actual)
In reality the man known as John Kyros is actually Kyros Gedris, an Atlantean of Clan Aerihman. As far as his family is concerned he has so many relations spread over so many planets a true count has even been attempted in over 900 years. His parents are Ley Line Walkers and dimensional travels that were never what you would call the parental type. So Kyros was in fact raised by a plethora of relatives, family friends, and the occasional servant. If he has siblings he was never informed, and for the most part he doesn’t care. 

Now it was around his 16th year that his, and the John Kyros alter ego, began to form. It was at this time that he first arrived on Earth near the town of New Vegas. Stepping from a small rift he was taken by surprise by a town, for all purposes, going to war. Buildings were ablaze and people were almost evenly split between those running in fear and those running to defend. Watching the defenders trying to kill a small pack of Brodkill Kyros jumped in figuring if nothing else it might make the towns folk barter more favorably. He even joined the posse that later formed to check the outlying farms. And that is where he first met John Kryn, a dying 8 year old, about to join his family. The child stuck out because he kept trying to get on his feet to find his family, despite wounds that would have killed many other men. 

Figuring it would probably be best to keep a low profile he began concocting a cover story (refer to Background – Known). At the same time so that Kyros could learn more of this new world, at least for him, he joined up with a rag-tag band of miscreants (Mercenaries) called the Dust Devils. And he traveled with them for the better part of twelve years. Then he joined the Chupacabras out of the lands formerly known as Texas. He traveled with that group till he met and befriended Graycloak and began traveling with him.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 18, 2005)

Both look great.  Is Khavren playing or not?


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 21, 2005)

Just checking how everyone is doing, anyone have any status on Khavren?  I'll get our first IC post up tonight most likely, so we can get started.  Two will work if he doesn't.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 21, 2005)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Just checking how everyone is doing, anyone have any status on Khavren?  I'll get our first IC post up tonight most likely, so we can get started.  Two will work if he doesn't.





Well player-wise I am doing great. Taking the day off tomorrow and picking up my new dog.
No status for Khavren but then I have no other games with him. 

And game-wise I am ready to melt some minds.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 21, 2005)

Game wise, I'm all set, but real wise, well to make a long story short my gaming PC has decided it needs a new motherboard....  I'm ready to start when you guys are.


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 23, 2005)

Ok, from the looks of it, it'll be us three.  IC thread will be up by noon.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 24, 2005)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Ok, from the looks of it, it'll be us three.  IC thread will be up by noon.





Just give me a bump and I am all over it.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 24, 2005)

I don't suppose you could post a link to it so we can find it? Thanks , Dralon...


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 29, 2005)

Very sorry about the wait, here is our first IC post:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2686550#post2686550


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 29, 2005)

No problem I will have a post later tonight (or possibly tomorrow) as I am moving out the door shortly for my FtF game.


----------



## Douane (Oct 31, 2005)

Just a tiny question: Is the "1 spot left" still valid?

(I actually got an idea for a 'fallen' Glitter Boy while reading through the thread.  )


Folkert


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah sure, I can fit your character in once your sheet is up.


----------



## Douane (Nov 1, 2005)

Here is Allick Vilde, D-Bee Glitter Boy. 

Statwise he is finished, but I really hope to get a bit more free time to further flesh out his background. As it stands now, it is merely a rough draft, though all the important things should be already included.


Thanks to Prof. Yeti for letting me 'borrow' his template.    



[SBLOCK]Name: Allik Vilde
True Name: 
Race: Elf
Age: 24 (Apparent), 32 (Actual)
Life Span: 600 (Average)
Height: 6’3”
Weight: 208 lbs.
Family Origin: D-Bee
Environment: Raised in Sarnath, Kansas


R.C.C.: Elf
O.C.C.: Glitter Boy
Occupation: Bounty Hunter
Hit Points: 26
S.D.C.: 116
P.P.E.: 22
I.S.P.: 31

Alignment: Aberrant (leaning toward Anarchist)
Experience Level: 1
Experience Points: 0

IQ – 19 (+ 5% to Skills)
ME – 20 (+ 3 vs. Psionics/ Insanity)
MA – 6 (-10% Barter, Find Contraband, Intelligence, Performance, Public Speaking, Seduction, Sing; -20% Interrogation; +5% Gambling, Prowl, Undercover Ops, Surveillance)
PS – 21 (+5 Damage)
PP – 23 (+4 Parry, Dodge, Strike)
PE – 21 (+ 12% vs. Coma/ Death, + 3 vs. Poison/ Magic)
PB – 20 (Charm/ Impress – 50%)
Spd – 18 (360 yds/ Minute)

Saves – (Bonuses Calculated)
Psionics: 9
Coma/Death: +12%
Horror Factor: +4
Insanity: +3
Magic: +3
Poison: +3

Combat Skill – 
Hand-to-Hand: Martial Arts
# of Attacks: 5
Initiative: +1
Strike: +5
Damage: +5
Parry: +7
Dodge: +7
Disarm: +1
Pull Punch: +6
Roll: +5
Punch: 1d6
Kick: 1d8+2

Special Abilities – 
Nightvision (90 ft.)

O.C.C. Skills – 
Language: Dragonese/Elf, 98% [Racial]
Literacy: Dragonese/Elf, 98% [Racial]
Language: American, 98%
Literacy: American, 65%
Language: Japanese, 75% 
Language: Spanish, 75%

Basic Electronics: 45%
Basic Math: 70%
Basic Mechanics: 50%
General Repair&Maintenance: 50%
Land Navigation: 47%
Pilot ?
Pilot: Robot Combat Basic
Pilot: Robot Combat Elite: Glitter Boy
Radio - Basic: 60%
Read Sensory Equipment: 45%
Weapon Systems: 55%

Boxing
Detect Ambush: 45%
History - Post-Apocalypse/Chromium Guardsmen: 45/40%
Kick Boxing
Recognize Weapon Quality: 40%
Wilderness Survival: 42%

W.P. Enery Pistol
W.P. Energy Rifle
W.P. Heavy Energy

Secondary Skills – 
Athletics (General)
Athletics (Aerobic)
Body Building
Running
W.P. Knife

I.S.P. – 31
Psionics – Minor 
Intuitive Combat (10)
Sixth Sense (2)

P.P.E. – 22


Armor – 
HA-20 Environmental Armor
M.D.C: 75
Prowl Penalty: -10%
Weight: 20 lbs.

Equipment – 
Items Worn or Carried
2 pairs of Fatigues
Velcro strapped Boots
Utility Harness/Belt
Air Filter + Gas Mask
Walkie-Talkie
Canteen
Survival Knife
RMK Robot Medical Kit
IRMSS

2 Heavy-Frag Hand Grenades
2 Smoke Grenades
6 Signal Flares
Vibroblade - Knife
AT-20 "Sharpshoot" Laser Pistol
~ 4 Extra Clips
CV-212 Variable Laser Rifle
~ 4 Extra Clips


Money – 
Credit: 400
Black Market Items: 1,000


Physical Description:
An extremely fit Elf of medium height, Allick rarely bothers to hide the one indicator of his D-Bee status, usually wearing his long blond hair in a pony-tail. Though handsome, he rarely leaves a lasting impression and the one thing most people seem remember are his eyes. Normally almost colour-less, they sometimes change to reflect his present  inner state of mind. (Apparently, his eyes vividly reflect some enormous fire while brooding.)


Personality:
The vain youth of his past is long gone and has left a brooding ‘old man’ in his stead. Lacking any definite goals, Allick has been drifting aimlessly through New America. Unconsciously however, he still adheres to the ‘Glitter Boy hero code’ (if updated for the modern times) and has been searching for a cause to take up. So far, nothing has managed to touch this hidden facet and it might very well be that Allick Vilde will someday vanish, only to reappear in some frontier tales telling of a mysterious drifter.

Due to the intense training his father put him through, Allick has little to none skills outside of the area of combat. The one notable exception is his knowledge of the actually history of Glitter Boys and Chromium Guardsmen. Still a young man in NEMA service when the Rifts came, Tonas Vilde lived on for over one hundred years after the cataclysm and thus managed to impart much of the actual history behind his kind to his heir. This knowledge had been carefully preserved and passed on in the Vilde line
Though once merely something seen as a means to ‘shape up’, his fitness and combat training has since taken a far more dedicated role. While he can’t cut certain memories out of his mind, the physical exercises at least allow him to push them back for the moment.


Background: 

Allik has the rare and dubious honor of having it made twice onto the CS’ death list, once for being a D-Bee and once for being a Glitter Boy. The story behind this strange occurrence goes thus:

When the Glitter Boy Rago Vilde, descendent of the original Chromium Guardsman Tonas Vilde, came across the remnants of a caravan destroyed by raiders during one his patrols, he never expected to discover a survivor in that carnage. Much to his surprise he nevertheless found an elven baby hidden beneath one of the wrecks and brought it  with him back to his home, a small wilderness settlement called Sarnath. Since he had no children on his own, Rago took the little boy in and raised him to one day inherit to proud tradition of the Glitter Boys. Unfortunately, that day came far earlier than expected by either of them when Rago suffered a debilitating injury in a freak accident that left him unable to take the Glitter Boy into combat. Thus Allik began his training long before reaching adulthood, resulting in two things: an extremely able Glitter Boy pilot and a vastly overblown ego. Allik had grown up to be very handsome but unfortunately the real person behind the good looks was rather shallow. Always vain, he came to believe that the hero worship of Sarnath’s citizens was not directed at the suit of power armor but at himself, the ‘real hero’.  Though his father and he bumped heads over this again and again, it still might have found a better end if not for ‘The Doom that came to Sarnath’.

A band of raiders flying a winged skull as their emblem came to Sarnath one day and found the town to be an esay picking as its ‘Great Defender’ never arrived to hinder them. Allik was engaged in ‘other activities’ with his current favorite Larielle while supposedly on patrol. Though the town called for this help, somehow their cry for help never reached him. Meanwhile, angered by the militia’s continued resistance, the bandits decided to show Sarnath the price of this folly by ruthlessly taking town apart piece by peace. At least this was the plan, but it quickly evaporated as did one of their armored vehicles, seconds before the sonic boom hit them. The sight they turned to was one few people had ever witnessed, the charge of an enraged Glitter Boy. Foregoing further use of his boom gun Allik engaged the raiders in hand-to-hand combat, almost mad in his grief. Though this might have been a poor tactical choice, the raiders’ ill-repaired armor and over-reliance on cheap laser weaponry allowed Allik to easily through their numbers, punching, kicking and ripping some of the bandits apart. Their one suit of power armor proved to be nothing more than a slight bump in his path. Unfortunately, a stray shot fired by someone in this chaotic fight managed to ignite one of the sources of Sarnath’s power supply, an old depot for fossil fuel. Out of the sea of flames that wiped “Sarnath, Population: 801” off the earth, only the Glitter Boy emerged.

Since he could hardly bear to face the only two survivors, Larielle and Sarnath’s resident (minor) Techno-Wizard Gentan, Allik simply stomped off into the sunset.

Since then, Allik has traveled all over New America, sometimes as the Lone Hero, appearing out of nowhere, sometimes as a mercenary , checking his pay before doing anything. Though he initially vowed to track the winged-skull-emblem down, this quest became les and less important over the years. His idea of joining up with Free Quebec was also squashed when he realized that there are still some depths he refuses to sink to, even after his ‘fall’.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 2, 2005)

Douane said:
			
		

> Thanks to Prof. Yeti for letting me 'borrow' his template.





  Yeah like I didn't just modify something I 'borrowed' from my other games.    If it works I say use and more power to you.


----------



## Douane (Nov 2, 2005)

Due to a family emergency (my father had a serious car accident) I won't be able to get online during the next days. Hopefully everything will turn out okay, then I should be back to normal next week.

While I still would like to play, I have no problem understanding if this delay doesn't fit  the plans for the game. In that case I apologize for wasting your time.


Sorry,

Folkert


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 11, 2005)

*DralonXitz, we gotta a problem Boss!*

Not sure you saw but shadowbloodmoon is having problems with his computer. And thru that his access to the internet. http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=155169

Not sure if you wanted to continue DM'ing a solo-ish game? Wait for shadowbloodmoon? Re-recruit? Or whatever else? I am flexible.


----------



## DralonXitz (Nov 11, 2005)

Gah, I did not see that.  We'll wait for a few days then, until him and douane are ready.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 11, 2005)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Gah, I did not see that.  We'll wait for a few days then, until him and douane are ready.





No problem I will be here when we are ready.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 14, 2005)

In case you miss the thread, I have returned. Took some work and no small amount of swearing, but I'm back....


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 14, 2005)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> In case you miss the thread, I have returned. Took some work and no small amount of swearing, but I'm back....





Groovy! Glad to hear that you are back.


----------

